# Bower & Wilikins Introduces Three New Custom-Installation Speakers (CCM Cinema 7, CMW Cinema 7, and CCM632)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Bower & Wilkins is welcoming three new models to its growing stable of custom installation speakers. Dubbed the CCM Cinema 7 (in-ceiling), CMW Cinema 7 (in-wall) and CCM632 (in-ceiling), these new speakers are designed for discreteness and ease of installation. 










There’s little doubt that enthusiasts prefer floor standing and bookshelf speakers strictly because of sound quality. But, you can never have enough options when it comes to discrete in-wall and on-ceiling needs for small spaces and multi-purpose rooms, or quite simply to maximize acceptance by a spouse's eyes. When it comes to a company with pedigree, such as Bower & Wilkins, it’s easy to assume any offering (floor standing or wall cavity bound) is going to meet a certain level of audio quality. The company says their new speakers offer “very high performance thanks to the application of [company] core acoustic technologies.” As of press, the speakers’ specifications haven’t been released, but rest assured, they’ll be within the range of satisfactory.










The CCM Cinema 7 is a downward firing in-ceiling option that carries a 7-inch driver with a Kevlar cone and 1-inch Nautilus swirl loaded aluminum dome tweeter. The drivers are mounted at an angle so the speaker can be “aimed” in the general direction of a listening position. Bower & Wilkins implies that the CCM Cinema 7 can be used as a left, center, and right channel (perfect for living room applications where wall space is unavailable).

The CMW Cinema 7 is a jack-of-all-trades in-wall speaker that can handle left, right, and center position duties in one unit. 










Both of the above models feature “Quick Dogs” which are rotating spring clamps that allow users to easily secure the speakers within their frames. Bower & Wilkins says that Quick Dogs can be used with nearly any thickness of mounting panel.

Finally, the CCM632 is a closed-back in-ceiling speaker that is small and relatively invisible. It features a 2.75-inch full range driver. Bower & Wilkins says a separate tweeter was eliminated in order to reduce discoloration of sound cause by a driver/tweeter stack. Also, the closed back design helps to eliminate “acoustic bleed” into rooms above. 










Similar to the Cinema 7 speakers, the CCM632 ships with a unique mounting system called “ZipDogs.” ZipDogs are three cable ties that lock through covered mounting points.

The CCM Cinema 7 ($700/each) and CCM632 ($250/each) ship in August, while the CWM Cinema 7 ($850/each) ships in September.
_
Image Credits: Bower & Wilikins_


----------

